

Current world population - hjc89
http://humancounter.com/

======
vukmir
Earth-that-was could no longer sustain our numbers, we were so many...[1]

[1] [http://youtu.be/g-alzyvTtVE](http://youtu.be/g-alzyvTtVE)

------
th0br0
Ugh, that is seriously missing some

background-size: 100% auto;

